# Putin is Back!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The rumors about Putin being dead seem to be wrong. He is back.



> *That settles that, at least until the next rumor.
> 
> But while Putin may have kept a low visibility profile, he was very well heard, and as reported earlier today, the Russian president ordered nearly 40,000 troops in northern and western Russia to be put on full alert early Monday as part of snap-readiness exercises, official news agencies quoted Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu as saying*.


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...oops-full-alert-part-snap-readiness-exercises

NATO is building up in Eastern Europe, Russia is conducting a large exercise, and I have so much to do before the S hits the fan.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Weird! A world leader disappears for 10 days and no trace. Who does this? I think there was more to the picture
than they are saying but there usually is!

Heading over to Cabela's to burn my 20$ off coupon on some more .308 and maybe some more 7.62X39 since we are talking about Russia.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I liked it better when he was gone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I liked it better when he was gone.


Dunno; politicians are something that needs to be kept where everyone can see them! :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Tensions are high. The fear is any exchange with Russia would soon escalate. The pressure to use or lose is tremendous. All bets are off if it ever gets to that point. Prepared or not.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

Didn't hear of his absence. He may have traveled to Siberia to get in a bunker. An get his preps in place. Heard that the Rubles value is not as good. This readiness exercises has to cost them a whole lot. 
(There will be wars an rumors of wars)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Think he's rattling sabers because of Russia's economy?....like that little puke in NK?.you know Putin's been known to do this crap before.I hope thats all it is.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Think he's rattling sabers because of Russia's economy?....like that little puke in NK?.you know Putin's been known to do this crap before.I hope thats all it is.


I'm thinking it has something to do with the U.S. blasting right through its promise not to push east, meddling in and overthrowing a popular election in the Ukraine and attempting to poke Putin in the eye at every turn.

Am I defending Putin? Nope, but I am pointing out that our government's controllers are trying to start crap. As usual, when the elite pull strings that result in chaos and war, citizens of all sides are the ones who suffer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Putin is not afraid to throw his weight around domestically or internationally. Obama isn't afraid to throw is weight around with Republicans, Jews and Christians. That is the difference I see. 

We may never know why Putin was not seen publicly for 10 days but he is back large and in charge.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Wonder when or if he's gonna make that big announcement we discussed earlier in another thread?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

yeah it was better when he was gone , but my friends from russia told me that noone really cared about it so seriosly as we didi in Georgia and i think in the USA too, but now I was watching news and some american were talking that Russia is preparing for war as they were preparing before the Cold War they said that they are doing same things they did before cold war and their explanation for it is that they are preparing for celebrating 9th may.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

He's doing push-ups on that young hottie with a "Do Not Disturb" sign!:x


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking it has something to do with the U.S. blasting right through its promise not to push east, meddling in and overthrowing a popular election in the Ukraine and attempting to poke Putin in the eye at every turn.
> 
> Am I defending Putin? Nope, but I am pointing out that our government's controllers are trying to start crap. As usual, when the elite pull strings that result in chaos and war, citizens of all sides are the ones who suffer.


Imagine if Putin were doing the same thing in Canada or Mexico that we are doing on his border. People here would be going ape!


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

S&P 
Imo if Putin did, then the Liberal democrats may wake up an see a threat. But many Americans dont want any type of war. Mexican Mafioso's an drug cartels push an shove all along the Mexican boarders ,we have boarder patrol.
Look at the illegal immigrants, few protesters. No rioting. Now laws (some imo illegal). We're under siege, an not many care. One black 18yo not doing things appropriate gets shot by a cop doing his job an a city is filled with violence. Military fights for political reasons an for their lives an friends an dont get full support. Yet we were attacked as a nation. Christians being persecuted by is-terrorist group an we Americans sit aside, gov't drops bombs, an some churches pray. 
As long as issues with others like Russia, terrorist folks, an armed forces stay out of USA boarders. I doubt many would care imo....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The world situation seems somewhat discombobulated?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have read that his "audio" recently released was a recording made some time ago. Not current.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

KarVer said:


> S&P
> Imo if Putin did, then the Liberal democrats may wake up an see a threat. But many Americans dont want any type of war. Mexican Mafioso's an drug cartels push an shove all along the Mexican boarders ,we have boarder patrol.
> Look at the illegal immigrants, few protesters. No rioting. Now laws (some imo illegal). We're under siege, an not many care. One black 18yo not doing things appropriate gets shot by a cop doing his job an a city is filled with violence. Military fights for political reasons an for their lives an friends an dont get full support. Yet we were attacked as a nation. Christians being persecuted by is-terrorist group an we Americans sit aside, gov't drops bombs, an some churches pray.
> As long as issues with others like Russia, terrorist folks, an armed forces stay out of USA boarders. I doubt many would care imo....


Whoa there, tiger!

Let's put this into prospective. Mexico and the illegals and drug cartels are bad, yes but...

The drug cartels don't have 700+ A-10's, 30 Specter gunships, 100+ B-1 Lancer bombers, 20+ B-2 stealth bombers, 700+ B-52's with standoff Tomahawk missiles (conventional and nuclear), hundreds of heavy lift birds and tankers, 100+AWACS & Hawkeyes, 250+ Prowler & Growler EWA birds, 1,500+ F-15 Air Superiority fighters, 200ish F-22 Raptors, 200+ F-15 Strike Eagles, 1000+ F-16 multi role fighters, 5,000+ F/A 18 Hornet multi-role fighters, 500ish Super Hornets, 63 (and counting) F-35's, 100+ Harriers, 200+ Super Cobras, 700+ Apache attack helecopters,  6300+ M1 Abrams tanks, 6,000+ Bradleys, 6,000+ M113 APC's, 4,000+ Stryker's, 1,500+ LAV-25's, 1,300+ AAV's, 2,000ish Nyala's, 1,700+ RG-33 troop carriers, 260,000+ Humvee's, 1,800+ M1117 armored security vehicles, 1,000+ AN/TWQ-1 Avenger AA missile launchers, 1,100+ Patriot missile launchers, 10 Nimitz class carriers, 1 Midway Class carrier (in reserve), 10 WASP and 1 Tarawa class Amphibious Assault carriers, plus... you know... the rest of the worlds biggest, strongest and most advanced navy.

Oh, and let's not forget the thousands upon thousands of nuclear warheads, our ballistic missile systems & little details like that.

When the USA sets up on your border, we do it backed by one serious can of whoop-ass. That can of whoop-ass isn't sitting half a world away, a lot of it is sitting in what was formerly soviet block countries.

The Russians have been invaded time and time again through those countries, and now they see us, with our unprecedented military strength, playing political games on their borders, backed by military equipment AT THEIR BORDERS... and they don't like it?

Imagine that.

When Russia pre-positions thousands of T-80 tanks, short & medium range nuclear missiles, anti aircraft missile systems that can shoot down planes up to 1,000 miles into the USA, all that stuff RIGHT on our border... would that be provocative?

Folks, that's what we have done to them.

And then idiots in the USA question why the Russians don't like it.


----------

